# Feanor aided by Melkor?



## Confusticated (Jul 12, 2004)

Feanor considered using Melkor to help him leave Aman. If Feanor wants out this much before the darkening, why didn't he leave?


----------



## Artanis (Jul 18, 2004)

Maikanare said:


> The simple matter is, if Feanor wanted gone, why hadn't he gone? Was he unable to imagine any way to safely transport his silmarils, even with long preparations?


I think that for all his talk about rebellion and thraldom Fëanor hesitated to actually leave while his father still was inclined to remain. Finwë followed his eldest son to Formenos, but would he have followed him to Middle Earth? I doubt it.

As for why he considered getting help from Melkor, that happened only after Melkor had spoken to him and promised to get him away from Valinor.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 22, 2004)

Artanis said:


> As for why he considered getting help from Melkor, that happened only after Melkor had spoken to him and promised to get him away from Valinor.


But that's the point... Feanor considered accepting his help. Why would he need his help? If he wanted to leave bad enough to take help from someone he did not like, was there no other way?


----------



## Artanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Maikanare said:


> But that's the point... Feanor considered accepting his help. Why would he need his help? If he wanted to leave bad enough to take help from someone he did not like, was there no other way?


I'd say it didn't matter to Fëanor whether he liked Melkor or not, if he could use Melkor to achieve his own plans. IF Melkor had really been trustworthy, then his help would have been valuable.


----------

